# Gouden Carolus Cuvee Van De Keizer Blue 2012 - Review



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

Didn't realize I was going to get to share beer thoughts in these forums when I signed up, but fantastic!
Hope I'm posting in the right place

Tried this for the first time tonight.

2012 Gouden Carolus Cuvee Van De Keizer. $12.99 a bottle.

Enjoyed in a Teku Glass

Not an exciting nose.

Poured a nice caramel with ruby hues.

1 finger head

Very complex, with lots of sugar. (Vanilla, Sugar, Candied ____ )
A slight wine quality with just a touch of carbonation

Almost too sweet, but oddly fantastic 

Wasn't at all what I was expecting, though I was pleasantly surprised and could definitely get used to drinking it on occasion.

Found a few more bottles online that I may pickup next time I order wine.

I strongly suggest you check it out if you can find some!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Josh, nice review! I've had that brew and enjoy it as well. Oh yeah, I'm from Milwaukee - go Pack!

As far as beer goes you should check this thread out started by another good guy named Josh who happens to enjoy a good brew...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/318326-good-craft-beer-selection.html


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Josh! And thanks for the thread bump, Justin! 

Josh, you are more than welcome to share your beer experiences! I love hearing about brews I've never had! :tu

Geez... All the "!" you'd think I get excited about good beer or something... :lol:


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Thanks for the review, Josh! And thanks for the thread bump, Justin!
> 
> Josh, you are more than welcome to share your beer experiences! I love hearing about brews I've never had! :tu
> 
> Geez... All the "!" you'd think I get excited about good beer or something... :lol:


Going to need to hit you up for beer/cigar pairings to try!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Justjosh said:


> Going to need to hit you up for beer/cigar pairings to try!


The man that posted just before me can tell you more about beer than I can. He's my go-to for brew info.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Doubt I know more about beer than Josh, but I can assure we both enjoy it along with a nice cigar.

I personally enjoy just about every style of beer out there, but do believe there is something to be said about pairing it with a cigar. For instance, cc's tend to be more mild and complex, so they go great with Belgium style ales as they are normally a bit more delicate, crisp and complex without being overpowering in any one area. I've never had a cigar that tasted bad with a Belgium, but sometimes the stronger/heavier sticks can steal the show from the beer. Some of my favorite brews are big, bold stouts and feel they go best with heavy hitting Nicaraguan sticks like tat cojonu 03, lp's, and pam's.

There are so many combinations in between there and it really depends on what styles you enjoy. I really like hoppy beer loaded with grapefruit flavors, but find it difficult to enjoy with a cigar (yet some others don't seem to have this problem). 

My largest suggestion is if you by chance make a bad pairing, put the brew back in the fridge and grab a different one - there is no reason to suffer through the entire stick and I've never found it to get better as time goes on.

Enjoy creating your own favorite pairings to fit your tastes. Welcome to puff, it's a fun place.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

mpls said:


> Doubt I know more about beer than Josh, but I can assure we both enjoy it along with a nice cigar.


So humble, then goes on to knock the pairing suggestions out of the park! :lol:

I totally agree with Justin (except about the hoppy stuff. :lol: inside joke) If you enjoy Belgian beers and maduros, for a real treat sometime try a Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig with the blue Chimay (Grand Reserve?). Be careful. It's a potent combo for sure, but SOOOOOOO GOOD!


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> So humble, then goes on to knock the pairing suggestions out of the park! :lol:
> 
> I totally agree with Justin (except about the hoppy stuff. :lol: inside joke) If you enjoy Belgian beers and maduros, for a real treat sometime try a Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig with the blue Chimay (Grand Reserve?). Be careful. It's a potent combo for sure, but SOOOOOOO GOOD!


Somehow I missed your pairing suggestion Josh. The blue Chimay I have access to, the Feral Flying Pig, I guess I'll have to hunt up.


----------

